# Custom Cabinet Building



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

I am trying to use my years of experience in the custom cabinet building of 20 years plus. I believe I can give you a better deal in the long run and cabinets that you would want to show off as well as fit your needs. I can do anything from a kitchen and offices to a entertainment center for your everyday needs. I build all my cabinets from quality material and don't short cut in anyway. what you get made from me is made to last for years and I stand behind my work 100%. my goal is to be a successful small business in the Pensacola area. I have always enjoyed wood working and I can do from a simple painting to staining wood. I am open to sending drawings or pictures of what you want. Times are tough and I believe you can still get what you want at a fair price through me. If you have any questions please feel free to email me or give me a number and I will give you a call. Thanks for your time and I hope to hear from you. Steve


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

A little advice. Take off the blurry pics on the webpage. I like your work don't skimp on the photo quality any more than your work quality. Very nice cabinets.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks, I dont have a lot of pictures but wanted to get what I have on there. I didn't realize the some were blurry until I was done. until I can get some more work, that's all I have. I am trying my best to get started. I do apologize for them. again, I Thank you for the compliment. I just hope I can succeed in building a small business. I feel that if I am fair and honest in doing good work, I may have a chance to make something of my experience.


----------

